# harbor freight boat trailer wiring



## 3shorts (Jul 4, 2012)

The instructions say to run the wires inside the tubular frame of the trailer.?
That's fine except the tubes deadend where they meet the tongue. Do they mean to drill holes to get around the deadend?
How do others do it? I suspect I will be taping them to the outside of the frame.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 4, 2012)

Take a picture of what you describe as "deadhead".. Both my trailers run the wires in the tongue tube.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 4, 2012)

The tongue tube has a hole in it. This hole will face down. Pull the 4pack of wires through the hole, split the pack to the two sides and tape the bajesus outta it. Feed the right and left legs into the side tubes and out the back through the holes in the rear bumper.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 4, 2012)

Bottom of tongue...








...at bumper.


----------



## 3shorts (Jul 5, 2012)

I appreciate your quick reply and solution. Now, is there a trick to feeding the wires and if so, what is it? 
I thought maybe a vaccuum cleaner might be of assistance, but there are too many bolts in the way........


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 5, 2012)

I took a piece of bailing wire (stiff wire) made a crook, grabbed the wiring, and fed it where it needed to go. I suppose you could use a vaccume, your gonna have to suck jet line. There's too many bolts in the way for anything else.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 5, 2012)

When I saw the "tape" mentioned, I thought of the many times that tape failed after 6 months or so. I now use electrical wire-ties (doubled and tripled up) for that application now. rich


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, feed some stiff wire from back to front, then tape or hook your electrical wire to it and pull it back through.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jul 6, 2012)

You are going to need something long and flexible to run through the tubing. A fish tape works best. Try to borrow one from a friend if possible. Home Depot sells them pretty cheap and sometimes the cost of a tool is worth it to be able to finish the job.


----------



## 3shorts (Jul 6, 2012)

Gypsy400. You got me straightened out. I found the hole on the bottom! It's been fun doing this task. I think the little trailer is going to suit me just fine. The nluts are nynuts; are they sufficient or should I put lock washers under each one?
My hauls to the lakes won't be more than maybe an hour or two, all on good roads, so lock washers are probably overkill?
The tail light mounting set up is nothing to write home about, plastic and all. but what can one expect.
thanks all for the advice. This is a great source for info, one of the best.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 6, 2012)

Heavy duty zipties instead of tape


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 7, 2012)

3shorts said:


> Gypsy400. You got me straightened out. I found the hole on the bottom! It's been fun doing this task. I think the little trailer is going to suit me just fine. The nluts are nynuts; are they sufficient or should I put lock washers under each one?
> My hauls to the lakes won't be more than maybe an hour or two, all on good roads, so lock washers are probably overkill?
> The tail light mounting set up is nothing to write home about, plastic and all. but what can one expect.
> thanks all for the advice. This is a great source for info, one of the best.


 The nylock nuts do the same thing as lock washers, so either one or the other is fine.. The problem I find with nylock is that they are pretty much single use, so if you remove them they aren't as effective when reinstalling them.. Because I'm cheap, I use blue loctite rather than replacing the nuts if I take something apart... I'm a big fan of blue loctite... It's like franks red-hot " I put that $hit on everything!!"


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 12, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Heavy duty zipties instead of tape


X2


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 12, 2012)

Trailer wiring diagram. Just click on it and t will get bigger.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 20, 2012)

$4.80 with a coupon, doubles as a fishing pole, and matches HF trailers.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the sane trailer. I used copper ground wire that is used to ground a house to the lighting rod.


----------



## JaxJonBoat (Jul 21, 2012)

I love my hf trailer....I put a lead weight on the wire and fed each side of the trailer with it tilted up...worked good for me...I did not go through the tongue I just wrapped the wire around it in a spiral and zipped it. No issues at all in several months of salt water use, everything still looks like the day I built it...I did use all stainless hardware tho and not the nuts and bolts it came with


----------

